# Fw190A-6 Profile Accuracy



## fubar57 (Sep 15, 2012)

Anyone know if this is an accurate depiction of this aircraft. If so, imma build this sucker as it would fit into my oddball scheme theme.







Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't think that is accurate, and the source is probably from _The Big Show _by Pierre Clostermann. He claims to have shot down a yellow Fw-190. I've seem some of the parts yellow (such as the cowel), but never the entire bottom.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 15, 2012)

That was my thought too VB but was hoping maybe it was some sort of training or hack aircraft.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 15, 2012)

Getting interesting. The above FW is on the cover of an Aircam book with the caption "..probably Jg2"Richthoven" training unit, Triqueville, France '43". Inside, is this other profile with the same year but that it was shot down. Not happy until I find an actual photo.






Geo


----------



## stona (Sep 16, 2012)

I think it is fiction. 

Luftwaffe trainers were not painted yellow. In 1942 the elementary trainers,which often came in their original single,light,factory colours,were ordered to receive an overall coat of either RLM 70 or RLM 71 on their upper surfaces. For safety reasons they were also often given yellow wing tips,cowlings or rudders.

Advanced trainers,like the Fw 190 were subject to the same rules as front line fighters. They had often been passed on from the Jagdgeschwader and retained their original camouflage. Their unit markings would be changed or overpainted to denote their new owners.

Captured enemy aircraft used as trainers (obviously not a Fw 190) usually had their _undersurfaces _painted in RLM 04 (yellow).

Whilst not wanting to get into a Clostermann bashing debate I would say that his book is a self confessed "roman" and should not be taken as a literal history. Well worth a read though.

I'd also say that if you want to make an interesting and unusual model of an Fw 190,why not? It'll certainly stand out on your shelves!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info Steve. Just a lot of wishful dreaming here and as I said, I need to see an actual photo. A lot of people here with way more knowledge about these things would have mentioned it in the forum by now. Again, thanks for your comments.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2012)

definately be no photo of that scheme....


----------



## Njaco (Sep 16, 2012)

Also found this profile which gives more info...


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2012)

There's a 190 modeled on this website, Airfix 1/24th Yellow Fw 190 by Erwin Hallemeesch (Don't want to step on anyone's toes by posting the pictures here) that is painted overall yellow with red spinner and rudder, eagle over the exhaust and the markings < + - . No info is supplied about the subject. I wanna do one of these but not if they're incorrect which I'm thinking they are.

Geo


----------



## stona (Sep 16, 2012)

As a matter of interest the colours perceived by pilots in combat can be surprising. I've even read one encounter report describing a twin engined jet aircraft (probably an Arado 234) as having a pink undersurface. It was almost certainly an effect of the light on an unpainted or light coloured underside. I've read another report in which an RAF pilot reported that the Bf 109s he engaged carried roundels similar to RAF roundels. The most obvious explanation might be that they were not Bf 109s!

A Major Von Graf was shot down on that date in an aircraft supposedly with those codes.It is assumed to have belonged to a blind flying school. The problem now is that the codes for aircraft attached to flying schools comprised four letters (check edit) and no numbers after the WL registration system was superceded in October 1939.

Nothing is impossible,but lots of things are improbable 

Steve

Edit. Some aircraft did have a number in their codes. The only one I've found was attached to a glider unit.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2012)

Again Steve, thanks for the info. Was just on the RCUniverse website and the discussion about this (dated 2003) was that Von Graf was actually Hermann Graff(sp) and this would all be explained in the upcoming book "GRAF GRISLAWSKI: A PAIR OF ACES". As I stated before, I know very little on things Luftwaffe and aircraft in general so it's all a very large learning curve.

Geo


----------



## Njaco (Sep 16, 2012)

The 'G3" code was for NJG 101. Was Graf ever flying with that unit?

Something doesn't smell right...

from Wiki...



> In early 1943 Graf, now a major, was sent to France to command Ergänzungs-Jagdgruppe Ost, an advanced fighter pilot school stationed near Bordeaux. On 21 June he was appointed commander of Jagdgeschwader 50, a high-altitude fighter unit charged with combating the increasing menace of the high flying RAF De Havilland Mosquitos.




and from here...

http://www.luftwaffe.cz/graf.html



> In the first half of 1943, Graf commanded Ergänzungs-Jagdgruppe Ost, an advanced fighter pilots’ training school, based at Bordeaux in France. On 21 July 1943, Jagdgruppe Süd der ObdL was formed as a high altitude fighter unit to combat RAF Mosquito twin-engine reconnaisance aircraft.


----------



## stona (Sep 16, 2012)

I have,or had, a copy of Bergstrom's book but I don't remember Graf (one F) being shot down in a yellow 190. He did serve briefly at a fighter training unit,not a blind flying school,before his attachment to JG 50 and I suspect this is the origin of the story.

Steve.

I see I've crossed with the post from "Njaco"


----------



## Njaco (Sep 16, 2012)

Sorry for spamming but check this out....

Major von Graff's FW-190

This story seems bogus to me. It is not Herman Graf and the 'blind' as mentioned might be an allusion to the statement blind RAF pilots. And apparently this is all attributed to Pierre Closterman.


----------



## stona (Sep 16, 2012)

Good grief! I presume "Baron von Ha Ha" is a reference to Lord Haw-Haw.

Anything to do with broadcasts by the Reich Ministry of Public Enlightenment and Propaganda is even less reliable than Clostermann!

William Joyce,the man most often assocciated with that nick name,was hanged for treason after the war.

This is bogus.

Steve


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 16, 2012)

"Baron von Ha Ha?"


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for showing interest in the subject guys. I am now believing this to be a figment of someone's imagination and however much as I want a yellow 190, as the saying now goes,"Pics or it didn't happen." If I want to crank out fictitious aircraft, my next model may as well be a purple and green striped P-51 sporting a Tiger tank turret on each wing. *EDIT*By the by, does anyone else have a copy of the Graf/Grislawski book.

Geo


----------



## Njaco (Sep 16, 2012)

WWI had the "Red Baron"

WWII may have had the "Yellow Count".


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2012)

If you must do a Yellow 190, do a captured one there is a predominantly yellow painted one on a Karaya decals sheet if I remember correctly....


----------



## stona (Sep 17, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> If you must do a Yellow 190, do a captured one there is a predominantly yellow painted one on a Karaya decals sheet if I remember correctly....



Absolutely,plenty of captured examples in all sorts of colours.
I did this nice blue one in the unusual (for me) 1/72 scale.






Steve


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I always wondered about that yellow 190 story.


----------



## Rogi (Sep 17, 2012)

I always found the Russian Fw-190s intersting, there are a couple with some pretty strange schemes to them.


----------



## stona (Sep 17, 2012)

How about an orange Ta 152? 
Fritz Auffhammer had the one he'd been testing with JG 301 painted orange for his return flight to Rechlin (22/3/45).
Steve


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks guys. Blue 190, Orange Ta 152, I'm ready to go..except for the references...decals.....paints......and models.......and finding pictures of Russian 190's........

Geo


----------



## Rogi (Sep 17, 2012)

Theres a site with all the nice Russian 190s lined up, I've been searching for it all day, when I find it I'll post it here. Theres 1 Russian 190 with a really odd slogan and color scheme, if I find her I'll post it  you'd like that one for sure hehe


----------



## phas3e (Sep 18, 2012)

I have read in the past that RLM 76 in certain light can give off a yellow tinge, dont quote me on that though.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 18, 2012)

fubar57 said:


> Thanks guys. Blue 190, Orange Ta 152, I'm ready to go..except for the references...decals.....paints......and models.......and finding pictures of Russian 190's........
> 
> Geo



How about the mauve A6M with pink swirls?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2012)

Fw190 in soviet colours see here


----------



## stona (Sep 18, 2012)

Here's the "blurb" from the Karaya decals sheet mentioned above.












There should be some inspiration there 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## stona (Sep 25, 2012)

fubar57 said:


> By the by, does anyone else have a copy of the Graf/Grislawski book.
> 
> Geo



I have retrieved my copy from the person I'd lent it to. I'll have a look through it.

Steve


----------

